# Einbinden eines Image unter FC2



## DeathAngel (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verzweifel hier noch an Fedora core 2 ....

Ich wollte eine SVCD als Image auf die Festplatte ziehen. Dazu habe ich mittels K3B ein Image erstellt. Hierbei habe ich die erste Hürde zu überwinden gehabt. K3b bricht bei einer "normalen Kopie" mit der Fehlermeldung "K3b kopiert keine CD´s die mehrere Datenspuren enthalten" ab. Daraufhin habe ich das ganze per "Klon-Kopie" in K3b versucht und siehe da, K3b schreibt mir die CD als Image auf die Festplatte. Im Verzeichnis hat das Programm nun die beiden Dateien k3b_0.img und k3b_0.img.toc angelegt.

Die .img Datei wollte ich nun per mount Befehl einbinden. Dazu habe ich den Befehl :

```
mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/blabla/k3b_0.img /mnt/iso eingegeben.
```
Es erscheint diese Fehlermeldung:
	
	
	



```
mount: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungültige Optionen, der
       »Superblock« von /dev/loop0 ist beschädigt oder es sind
       zu viele Dateisysteme eingehängt
       (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
       ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
```

Weiß jemand von Euch, wie ich diese Fehlermeldung zu verstehen habe, bzw. wie ich die .img Datei mittels Mount einhängen kann ? 

Gruß

DeathAngel

(Kernel:2.6.6-1.435 ist installiert)


----------



## DeathAngel (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Linux Gemeinde,

hat niemand eine Idee wie ich mein Problem in den Griff bekomme ?

Please help .....


----------



## DeathAngel (21. Juni 2004)

mhh ... bin das Problem mal anders angegangen und siehe da das Ergebnis zählt.

Habe mir das Paket "vcdimager" installiert und mittels des Befehls vcdxrip die avseq01.mpg extrahiert - worum es ja im eigentlichen geht. 
Nun habe ich besagte Datei auf der Platte und kann ohne Probleme drauf zugreifen.

(closed)


----------

